# Yellow triangle



## miedwards72 (Feb 24, 2007)

I have a yellow triangle with a black exclamation point inside on my system tray. When I roll over it nothing happens. Anyone know what it is?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

did you try right clicking on it?


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

I have seen this when I would shut off an external USB Drive before windows was done using / writing to it. This error is BAD and usually refers to data loss!!!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

You're not the only one who has questioned this icon









Read this: http://images.google.com/imgres?img...+icons+gif&gbv=2&svnum=10&hl=en&safe=off&sa=G


----------



## 4DThinker (Dec 17, 2006)

My Vista system has frequent video problems, almost always when watching videos in iTunes at double size or larger. Vista isolates the video card error and simply resets the video card, but it means my screen goes blank for a few seconds. I will invariably see the little yellow triangle after one or more of those errors. Sometimes a click on it will bring up a listing of all the system flaws my system has experienced. You can then have Vista "look for solutions". Sometimes the yellow trangle will not respond to anything, but goes away on reboot.


----------



## Apulse (Feb 28, 2008)

miedwards72 said:


> I have a yellow triangle with a black exclamation point inside on my system tray. When I roll over it nothing happens. Anyone know what it is?


scit.exe is one of the many names that causes the little yellow triangle with the black exclamation mark to pop up warnings.

It is more annoying than dangerous (that i know of) but it is usually installed from phony software(e.g an activeX add on etc.) so is not picked up by virus scans or ad scans as a virus.

Quote:
"I found on my own that this hijacker program installs to your Program Files (usually on C:\) a folder called Netproject - here is where all the troublesome files are.

To delete, boot in Safe mode (F8 key on restart) then navigate to C:\Program Files\Netproject and delete the entire Netproject folder. Restart. Done."


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

miedwards72 said:


> I have a yellow triangle with a black exclamation point inside on my system tray. When I roll over it nothing happens. Anyone know what it is?


Are you on a Network? A yellow triangle with an exclamation point will appear in the system tray if you are on a Network using profiles and file quotas.

It is used to indicate that you are approaching your file storage limit.


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

I've only seen it appear on my machine when a device goes "stupid". Had it happen early on in Vista's Beta with a video issue. I'm not 100%, but I'm pretty sure I have also gotten that at least once by unplugging a USB drive without "safely removing" it.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I had one this morning. It came with a message about ois.exe. I was trying to read some pics off a floppy (a what?). The message said that the file system was corrupt and gave me the little triasngle thingie. I formatted the disk.


----------

